# [H] Heldentaten Ulduar sucht Raider



## Dommes (2. Mai 2009)

Hi all 
Nachdem die tranfsers jetzt zum server ulduar offen sind sucht die Gilde Heldentaten neue member.
Es werden keine Member gesucht, die einfach joinen, slots füllen, blind hinterher laufen und ihre Meinung nicht äußern! Nein, es werden neue Spieler gesucht, welche den Raid wieder mitaufbauen/mitgründen, sich selber, ihre Zeit, ihre Ideen und Fähigkeiten einbringen und dem Raid auch ein neues Gesicht verleihen. Sei es nun als Klassenleiter, Offizier, Raidleiter oder einfach nur als fähiger Raider. Die Aufgaben in der Gilde werden nach Kompetenz vergeben und jeder bekommt seine Chance.
Die Ziele sind klar und vorgegeben, denn wir wollen alle raiden, aber wir wollen auch längerfristig raiden, deswegen ist es notwendig dass jeder soziale Kompetenz, Toleranz und Gemeinschaftssinn mitbringt. Ein Raid wird nicht durch epics zusammengehalten, sondern durch den Wunsch mit netten, freundlichen und fähigen Spielern seine Freizeit zu genießen.

Ich möchte auch erwähnen, dass auf einem höherem "Skillniveau" geraidet werden soll, deswegen muss sich einfach jeder fragen ob er die nötige Klassenerfahrung und auch das nötige Movement zu seinen Stärken zählt. Items und aktuelle Bosserfahrung sind zweitrangig, denn die Items kommen von selber und die nötigen Bosserklärungen für die ersten Wipes, zum Lernen, können andere Kollegen liefern. Es wird erwartet, dass jeder versucht aus seinem Char das Maximale rauszuholen und sich ständig zu verbessern. Dazu gehören nicht nur Ingameitems, sondern auch das Lesen von Foren bzw. allgemeines Bilden über die eigene Klasse.

Dieser Text richtet sich somit an alle Spieler ohne Gilde, an kleinere Gilden mit fähigen Spielern, die auch 25er Content erfolgreich raiden wollen, oder einfach an Spieler die eine neue frische Gemeinschaft und Herausforderung suchen und ihre Ziele hier ralistisch verwirklichen können. Auch Nachzügler und nicht80er können sich melden bzw. informieren, denn der 25er Raidweg ist lang und Verschleis hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Im 10er Ulduar ist die Erfahrung+Kill für 6 Bosse schon vorhanden.
Da es aber ein restart ist, sowohl im zwischenmenschlichen als auch raidtechnischen, werden die neuen Kollegen mit fehlenden Items ausgestattet und die 10er, welche kein Problem darstellen sollten, abgefarmt werden. Gemeinsam wird man sich wieder den Weg bis Ulduar erarbeiten.

Bei Interesse oder Fragen einfach jemanden aus der Gilde ingame anwhispern.

www.needforraid.de

Ansonsten stay tuned und allen gl + hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dommes (6. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Dommes (14. Mai 2009)

/Push wir suchen immernoch


----------



## xXavieXx (24. Mai 2009)

Top Gilde, 
war selbst dabei (Thoriak, Shami), musste aber leider aufgrund privater sachen doch ziemlich früh das handtuch werfen (gilde hatte aber so ziemlich den ganzen content clear).
Na denn mal liebe Grüße an die Gilde, und wenn ihr nomma nen Heiler braucht ~> PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW hab gehört, Nyuu ist rauß?


----------

